
A new idea for funding open source - sbjs
https://medium.com/@stevenbradleyconsulting/another-idea-for-funding-open-source-9afa5d32a796
======
sdaros
I wrote a blog post recently along the same line (see
[https://cip.li/stefano/post/a-vision-for-a-new-supportive-
we...](https://cip.li/stefano/post/a-vision-for-a-new-supportive-web)).
However, if you're looking to volunteer and help an organization that's
already making big strides, then you should definitely check out
[https://opencollective.com](https://opencollective.com). They aren't doing
any dependency analysis for existing projects yet, but I believe they are
planning to implement that in the future.

------
severine
Great idea.

Perhaps this is useful: [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/396739/how-do-
you-determ...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/396739/how-do-you-
determine-what-technology-a-website-is-built-on)

------
egypturnash
tl;dr:

Wouldn't it be cool if there was a tool that could scan your projects and find
out which of your dependencies have Patreon campaigns going, to make it easier
to kick in a few bucks for the stuff you're relying on?

~~~
sbjs
Yes! You're a lot more eloquent than me :)

